# test is over, still having D!



## 16026 (Jul 11, 2006)

I prepped yesterday with half-lytely which gave me D for like 10 hours. (I'm usually C.) had the test this morning, all went well, but still having D all day! The doc said the stuff would be out of my system after the test. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## 23394 (Jul 14, 2006)

I had the same problem last July 2005 after my Colon test. Give your system a good 24 hours to really elimnate the half-lytely. Don't eat any solid foods until then.


----------



## 14834 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Tando2,I'm glad to hear that your test is over. While I did not experience any problems afterwards, I do understand that it may take a while to eliminate the helf-lytely completely. I hope you are now feeling better. You had asked me previously about my vegan diet. I became a vegan about 2 years ago and for the first year I was doing incredibly well...I had always had a tendency to get constipated but once I start a vegan diet I became incredibly regular and I was very happy. Unfortunately, at the end of last year I started having some relationship problems and became depressed and apparently this triggered the IBS symptoms. I was diagnosed with IBS earlier this year. The one thing that has helped is a souluble fiber supplement I got from ...com. I strongly recommend that you check out the site. I've taken it for just three weeks and just when I was ready to give up, well the last 4 days have been a blessing:No pain, no gas, no bloating!!! I do not take any meds or other supplements. In terms of my C it's slowly improving but life with NO pain is enough to make me smile. I don't have any problems with veggies or beans but I've been told that taking BEANO with them can prevent excess gas/bloating. Please feel free to ask any questions you have. Perhaps this discussion would be more relevant to the IBS C/ Chronic constipation forum. Take care and good luck.


----------

